# Can i bring a DVD player into Mexico



## pvtexmex

Can I bring a home theater system (in the box style) into Mexico? I don´t mind paying import taxes. It is difficult for me to find quality products here and they cost at least twice as much as in the U.S. I live in Puerto Vallarta and bought a LG system from Walmart here. First of all the system was manufactured somewhere in Latin America and didn´t have the right region code for me (which I couldn´t find on the outside of the box before buying it). I learned how to hack into the system to reset the region code and all was fine for a while, but now all I get is disc errors, skips, etc. There is nothing wrong with the DVDs. They play just fine on my PC. I have used the disc type cleaners for the player, and nothing helps. I would like to buy a system in the U.S. on my next trip to the U.S. and bring it with me on the plane. Is this possible?


----------



## Angelkissedxx

I'm actually not even quite sure whether or not DVD'S from Mexico would work in an American DVD player all I know is that my husband who's from the UK told me not too bring my American DVD player with me when I moved to England as the DVD'S from the UK are only configured to work with UK DVD players it may or may not be the same way for other countries x


----------



## TundraGreen

Angelkissedxx said:


> I'm actually not even quite sure whether or not DVD'S from Mexico would work in an American DVD player all I know is that my husband who's from the UK told me not too bring my American DVD player with me when I moved to England as the DVD'S from the UK are only configured to work with UK DVD players it may or may not be the same way for other countries x


Wikipedia's article on DVD Region Codes contains a pretty thorough explanation of the situation. The bottom line is that most computer DVD readers allow you to change the DVD region code a few times. Most stand-alone DVD players are sold with the region code set to a specific region. There are often ways to change the factory region code setting. One would have to find instructions specific to the DVD player (and be comfortable hacking the settings on the DVD player).


----------



## Mainecoons

Most DVD players can be "hacked" to make them region free and information on how to do so can usually be found on the internet. 

It's a lot easier to bring stuff in when you are driving but last trip my wife brought in three portable hard drives and some other stuff, no problem. Don't put that DVD player in your luggage.

Also, check and see if there is a bios update you can download and install on the player. That might fix your problem too.


----------



## conorkilleen

Interesting. I brought my 5 year old Samsung DVD player in when I drove to Monterrey. I have bought 4-5 movies here so far for the kids and they all play fine in the DVD player. I'll have to read a little more up on the situation with the codes if I ever have that problem. Worst case scenario I can always hook up my laptop to my TV to watch the movies but that may be more of a hassle than what its worth.Real good to know.


----------



## TundraGreen

conorkilleen said:


> Interesting. I brought my 5 year old Samsung DVD player in when I drove to Monterrey. I have bought 4-5 movies here so far for the kids and they all play fine in the DVD player. I'll have to read a little more up on the situation with the codes if I ever have that problem. Worst case scenario I can always hook up my laptop to my TV to watch the movies but that may be more of a hassle than what its worth.Real good to know.


According to the wiki page, DVDs in "Hispanophone Latin America" include both Mexico/Latin America (4) and US (1) region codes.


----------



## pvtexmex

TundraGreen said:


> Wikipedia's article on DVD Region Codes contains a pretty thorough explanation of the situation. The bottom line is that most computer DVD readers allow you to change the DVD region code a few times. Most stand-alone DVD players are sold with the region code set to a specific region. There are often ways to change the factory region code setting. One would have to find instructions specific to the DVD player (and be comfortable hacking the settings on the DVD player).


Thanks to all who took the time to reply to my post. My question is really about the legality of bringing major electronics on a plane from the U.S. into Mexico. I am not trying to smuggle anything in. I don´t mind paying import duties at customs upon arrival. As far as the region code is concerned, I learned that the factory settings can be changed on all DVD players, and I did this successfully (all my DVDs are U.S. made). I didn´t know that you could download and install a new bios. Actually I don´t know what a bios is but I might could do this, too. The particular LG home theater model that I bought is made and sold only in Latin America.

It distresses me to go to the U.S. and see wonderful electronic products at good prices, and then come back to Mexico to find a much more limited selection of brands, models, etc. at much higher prices and then, adding insult to injury, discovering that they may or may not be compatible with American products. All I want is to watch my DVDs. I have over 300 movies and this is a major pastime for me.


----------



## mexliving

i believe you present the recipt at customs and pay the duty tax on the product. i always get confused on dvd players region... all i know is that i have to make sure it plays region 1 and 4 to play dvd's from usa and mexico


----------



## pappabee

mexliving said:


> i believe you present the recipt at customs and pay the duty tax on the product. i always get confused on dvd players region... all i know is that i have to make sure it plays region 1 and 4 to play dvd's from usa and mexico


There is not restriction on bringing in electronics from the States. If you wanted to spend the money you could purchase it on line and have it shipped to Mexico. I've done it before using Mail Box Etc. Yes it's more costly but it's still better than flying or driving to the states and then back.


----------



## conorkilleen

pvtexmex said:


> Thanks to all who took the time to reply to my post. My question is really about the legality of bringing major electronics on a plane from the U.S. into Mexico. I am not trying to smuggle anything in. I don´t mind paying import duties at customs upon arrival. As far as the region code is concerned, I learned that the factory settings can be changed on all DVD players, and I did this successfully (all my DVDs are U.S. made). I didn´t know that you could download and install a new bios. Actually I don´t know what a bios is but I might could do this, too. The particular LG home theater model that I bought is made and sold only in Latin America.
> 
> It distresses me to go to the U.S. and see wonderful electronic products at good prices, and then come back to Mexico to find a much more limited selection of brands, models, etc. at much higher prices and then, adding insult to injury, discovering that they may or may not be compatible with American products. All I want is to watch my DVDs. I have over 300 movies and this is a major pastime for me.


I fly back and forth to the US and Mexico all the time. I see Mexican citizens carrying Nintendo Wiis, X-Box 360's, Apple Computers, Laptops,ect ect back to Mexico on the plane with them in plain sight. You NEVER see an American buying more than knick-knacks, wine, and candy in Mexico and bringing it back to the US. Prices for electronics are ridiculous here. They may not hassle an American as much as I've seen them hassle Mexican passengers.

If its a small/thin enough DVD player just put it in your computer bag (or similar) without the store box. Make it look like its not "new" but "used"....you pay less taxes if they make you pay anything at all. I know some Mexicans who have done that with their Apple laptops and just bought a cheap computer bag to put it in. Its like its a personal computer and usually you don't get any questions. 

If it was me I would only declare something that is worth over 500 bucks and chance it. but thats me. I drove through Laredo last month with over $5,000 worth of personal affects (when purchased new) but applied garage sale prices to each item. They made me pay taxes and duties for just the high ticket items only (Wii, tools, 42" Samsung Flat Screen) I paid $1,688 pesos in taxes and duties. thats allot less than what It would take to buy those things here in Mexico. 

Also Google "What can I bring into Mexico". Lots of good answers there what you can and cannot bring without paying duties.


----------



## Rodrigo84

Just get a multiregional player when you get to Mexico...it will save you a lot of grief.


----------



## EricRayMoss

*Multi region DVD players*

I shopped around PV and a few places (Costco, Walmart, and I think Mega) had multi region players. You pay for the option though, they weren't cheap at all. But on the bright side they were major brands that you would recognize.


----------



## edenmayne

so how easy is it to rent or buy english speaking dvds in mexico or is this something I am gonna have to purchase online and get mailed to me in Mexico?

A x


----------



## EricRayMoss

*Language options*



edenmayne said:


> so how easy is it to rent or buy english speaking dvds in mexico or is this something I am gonna have to purchase online and get mailed to me in Mexico?
> 
> A x


Most DVD's you purchase here will have a submenu to change the language to English. Just like in the DVD's you purchase now the language is in english but can be changed to Spanish, you can do the same the other way around.


----------



## pappabee

The answer to that depends on where you will be living. In the Lakeside area you can rent DVDs from the Lake Chapala Society (with a membership) and there are places where you can purchase them also.

Just be aware that there are a lot of black market DVDs and Cd's around. Many are just pirated copies, many will not work or have errors in them and some have viruses in them. My suggestion is don't purchase any of these items from the roadside sellers either around the big-box stores or at the weekly markets.

Purchase these items from an existing store. You have a better chance of them being exactly what you wanted without any problems.


----------



## edenmayne

Thanks for that.....


----------



## sunnyvmx

If you choose to buy from the smaller vendors, ask them to play the CD for you in English. Check for lighting quality, English and overall clarity. When I especially want a movie that playing in the States, I check with my street vendor first. We have a good seller/buyer relaltionship and he never hesitates to take back a defective movie. Yes it's pirated and I'm supporting the mafia. I'm also supporting the little guy on the street.


----------



## pappabee

sunnyvmx said:


> If you choose to buy from the smaller vendors, ask them to play the CD for you in English. Check for lighting quality, English and overall clarity. When I especially want a movie that playing in the States, I check with my street vendor first. We have a good seller/buyer relaltionship and he never hesitates to take back a defective movie. Yes it's pirated and I'm supporting the mafia. I'm also supporting the little guy on the street.


I know that I'll get some heat from this but my concern regarding purchasing from a street vendor is not so much "supporting the mafia" as getting something that will infect my player or just not work. The street vendors that I see around here this week are not the same ones who were here last week.


----------

